# Hello from SE Calgary



## yycwelder (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey fellow metal fans!
I’m a journeyman welder currently employed as a shop foreman in a smaller custom fabrication shop. I’ve had the great pleasure to apprentice in a working blacksmith shop for a few years before making the extremely difficult decision to leave. At present I am taking on the challenging task of turning my double car garage storage locker into a useable metal crafting studio. I look forward to seeing where interacting with this resource leads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 18, 2019)

Welcome to our group. Pictures are always encouraged.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 18, 2019)

Your skills will be welcome here. A lot of machinists and some blacksmith/forge guys on the forum. I'm more on the fabrication side -- welding, sheet metal, hydraulic bending and ironworker stuff. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## yycwelder (Mar 19, 2019)

I'll post some pictures when the state of my garage is less embarrassing, might be awhile it's a massive undertaking.
I'm more than happy to share knowledge and lend access to my skills as my schedule permits.
Thanks for the welcome fellas.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 20, 2019)

Welcome, I found a 8x10 shed made a hell of a difference ( along with what ended up in the basement ) I’m in the S.E. also.


----------



## yycwelder (Mar 21, 2019)

A garden/tool shed is on my short list for the spring. Just hoping something reasonable pops up on kijiji so I don’t have to build one but I’m sure I’ll probably just end up building one in the end. That and I have to stop being such a hoarder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom O (Mar 22, 2019)

Yep the “ OOH Might need that one day!”
  On the other hand if it wasn’t for hoarding I would have lost my marbles long ago!


----------



## yycwelder (Mar 23, 2019)

I’m sure I have the genetic marker for “oh that is not garbage I could use that someday in the distant future so I’ll keep it as it may come in handy”. Some people are addicted to drugs or alcohol, I’m addicted to the possibility of what might be.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 10, 2019)

Welcome to the forum - always nice to have another welding resource. I just got a new to me welder so once I test it out I am sure to have lots of questions.


----------



## Crosche (Apr 19, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! Always glad to see other blacksmiths in the group.


----------



## yycwelder (Apr 19, 2019)

Tom Kitta said:


> Welcome to the forum - always nice to have another welding resource. I just got a new to me welder so once I test it out I am sure to have lots of questions.



Thanks. Resources make the world go round. What did you get and how’s it going?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yycwelder (Apr 19, 2019)

Crosche said:


> Welcome to the forum! Always glad to see other blacksmiths in the group.



Thanks. Glad to be here and I look forward to some collaboration and conversations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crosche (Apr 19, 2019)

yycwelder said:


> Thanks. Glad to be here and I look forward to some collaboration and conversations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That sounds great! My shop door is always open and the anvil is usually ringing.


----------



## yycwelder (Apr 19, 2019)

Crosche said:


> That sounds great! My shop door is always open and the anvil is usually ringing.



What part of the city are you located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crosche (Apr 20, 2019)

I live in Huntington Hills


----------



## yycwelder (Apr 21, 2019)

Crosche said:


> I live in Huntington Hills



I might be near your neck of the woods next weekend. If you’re around let’s coordinate a brief visit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crosche (Apr 22, 2019)

yycwelder said:


> I might be near your neck of the woods next weekend. If you’re around let’s coordinate a brief visit.





yycwelder said:


> I might be near your neck of the woods next weekend. If you’re around let’s coordinate a brief visit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sounds good.


----------

